# adopted neglected cat, but he is chipped by last owner



## BrookyPet

Hello all,

It would be great if anybody could shed some light on my problem. 

Roughly two years ago my girl friends parents moved into a new house, the previous owners of the house had moved aboard, but left their cat behind so my girl friends mum started to look after him (he was skinny and unable to jump very well). 
The adopted cat didn't get along with cat they already owned, they started to fight and spray on the furniture etc, so she suggested that I adopt the cat.
So I took him in, and went to the vets got him his jabs and a check over (he had muscle wastage on his back leg). 
The cat settled in put on weight begins to get stronger (climb trees etc). A year on I took him to get his jabs again and thought I would get him chipped.
Here's the problem when the vet scanned him he already had a chip from the previous owners that left him behind when they moved abroad, who I have heard have now moved back to England again (The neighbors of the original house told my girl friends mum).
I was told by the vet I would have to right a letter to get the information changed on the chip. I am worried that they will contact the previous owners that left and neglected him and they will want to claim him back. I've had him for 1 year and 7 months, and he is now strong healthy and happy. 
Has anybody had any similar experiences and could offer any advise, thanks for the help


----------



## Izzie999

Hi

I doubt very much they would claim him back now. Did you know that legally no one actually owns a cat? I find it totally bizarre but apparently according to the police you can't claim ownership of a cat even if you have paid for it.

Well done for turning him round so much. I think he is as good as yours.

Izzie


----------



## BrookyPet

Thanks for the reply Izzie, do you think I should go ahead with it all then (changing details) do you know what would happen if there was a dispute about who the cat should live with etc?

Thanks Again


----------



## Izzie999

BrookyPet said:


> Thanks for the reply Izzie, do you think I should go ahead with it all then (changing details) do you know what would happen if there was a dispute about who the cat should live with etc?
> 
> Thanks Again


Well they left the cat there didn't they, i bet your vet would back you up, i definitely think you should change the details. I very much doubt they would want him back now, they haven't even probably given him another thought, if he meant that much to them they would have homed him properly.

Im not sure what would happen if it was disputed maybe citizens advice could tell you.

Izzie


----------



## BrookyPet

I am 99% sure the previous owners don't give a monkeys about the cat, as you don't just leave a cat behind when you move house, and he was skinny and could'nt even jump onto a low chair. 
Anyhoooo I going to do a bit more research just in case, thanks for the help


----------



## Izzie999

BrookyPet said:


> I am 99% sure the previous owners don't give a monkeys about the cat, as you don't just leave a cat behind when you move house, and he was skinny and could'nt even jump onto a low chair.
> Anyhoooo I going to do a bit more research just in case, thanks for the help


Hi,

Well a bit of research certainly won't hurt will it? Glad to be of help to you, I think its great what you did. Let me know how you get on.

Izzie


----------



## trigger

this must crop in with the various rescues on a regular basis - perhaps the nearest branch of Cat Protection could advise you of the legal position?


----------



## Izzie999

trigger said:


> this must crop in with the various rescues on a regular basis - perhaps the nearest branch of Cat Protection could advise you of the legal position?


Hi,

Great idea Trigger, it must happen lots really.We have tons of cats that go missing over here, I wonder when people will finally get the message and start keeping their cats in.

Izzie


----------



## BrookyPet

Hi Trigger,

That is a good idea, been going around in circles on the internet I've tracked down the phone numbers for cat rescue and RSPCA so I'll give them a buzz next week see what the say,

Thanks the help


----------



## siany

The microchip cannot be changed without previous owners letter or signed form.
If the previous owners wanted him back when contacted, they would be allowed.
I work for a rescue and a member of staff nursed back to health a small persian cat in terrible condition. She wanted to keep him, but the previous owner claimed him. Even as a rescue we had no right stop the return of the cat despite it's condition. The RSPCA do, and we have to report cases like this to them.

The previous owners could state they lost him, not left him.
When stray cats and dogs are brought to us, we scan them, if they are chipped, we get the detaild and contact them. If we cannot contact them, due to house move or whatever then we leave the search with the microchiping people to investigate.

If the cat is happy and well then I would not upset matters trying to change the chip just yet.

You will be surprised how previous owners who did not give a damn, crawl out the woodwork.

The microchip system is not fail proof and we currently have two people claiming they both own the same dog, the microchip has them both down as owner at differant times, and the current owner unreachable! :mad2:

If puss is happy I wouldn't want to get into a microchip mess!
xx


----------



## siany

we use the avid microchip system, this is what they have to say on the matter:

*If you are unable to obtain the signature of the previous owner, please enclose
a copy of receipt / adoption. In the event that neither is available, PETTRAC will
request written verification from the registered keeper. (This may take up to 28 days)*

As a rescue, we can rehome a dog if no one has claimed it within 7 days, there is no legal requirement with a cat, but we wait 10 days. After that we rehome and complete all the change details for Avid, they sort out ony tracing pf previous owners.

It seems a lot of red tape but the microchip system was set up to protect owners who loose or have their pets stolen, not the other way round.

If you want to change the chip See if the RSPCA can register the cat as a stray for you and then let you adopt it, make a donation, and they can complete the microchip forms. Dont forget though any rescue will scan and contact the registered microchip keeper.


----------



## BrookyPet

Hi Siany

Thanks for the info, I've contacted a number of people about this. The RSPCA said that leaving a cat behind without care arrangements is a prosecutable offense and also said I had a good case if there was a dispute etc. 
Petlog (the company that the chip is registered to) said they wouldn't be a problem unless the cat is tagged as missing on there data base, they would change the details after getting confirmation of the cats history from the vet etc. Petlog also were keen to state that a chip isn't proof of ownership (sounds odd I know). 
Considering the owners neglected him went abroad I very much doubt they even care about the chip info etc, so I think I'll go ahead and get it changed, if they do come out of the wood work I have plenty of proof of neglect and besides they would have to get solicitors involved as Petlog aren't legally allowed to pass on my details without consent, which would be very surprising considering they just left him and haven't made any efforts to contact their previous address to inquire about the cat.

Its all rather silly, thanks again for the information. In your experience would you just leave it be and not change the chip info?

Cheers, BrookyPet


----------



## funkycub

I am sorry this cat is yours now!!!! If they left it, they neglected it and that is cruelty to animals and a large fine or prison sentence would ensue.

You would have evidence on your side. vet records that you have cared for it. 

The girlfriends mum could prove when she moved into the hosue. Their passport would show when they left the country. The law would be on your side my friend.

If any vet would consider not backing you up that you have nutured this cat back to health then they are in the wrong job!!


----------



## BrookyPet

Thanks funkycub

I think your right, I've been in contact with petlog (chipping people) and double checked everything, going to do the same with my vet. I have all the vet records for 1 and a half years and have plenty of proof the last owners left him and the country.

Thanks for the help

Brookypet


----------



## siany

BrookyPet said:


> Hi Siany
> 
> Thanks for the info, I've contacted a number of people about this. The RSPCA said that leaving a cat behind without care arrangements is a prosecutable offense and also said I had a good case if there was a dispute etc.
> Petlog (the company that the chip is registered to) said they wouldn't be a problem unless the cat is tagged as missing on there data base, they would change the details after getting confirmation of the cats history from the vet etc. Petlog also were keen to state that a chip isn't proof of ownership (sounds odd I know).
> Considering the owners neglected him went abroad I very much doubt they even care about the chip info etc, so I think I'll go ahead and get it changed, if they do come out of the wood work I have plenty of proof of neglect and besides they would have to get solicitors involved as Petlog aren't legally allowed to pass on my details without consent, which would be very surprising considering they just left him and haven't made any efforts to contact their previous address to inquire about the cat.
> 
> Its all rather silly, thanks again for the information. In your experience would you just leave it be and not change the chip info?
> 
> Cheers, BrookyPet


My information was based on problems we are aware of when dealing with the microchip people at the rescue. I personaly would not be too bothered about the chip as I am aware of the problems new owners have had, in simular cases to yours. 
I would leave it a while longer, then you can say the cat has been with you for years.
You are a genuine caring pet owner, I can see that, but I also know of people who have had their cats/dogs stolen and then the theif claims the animal was abaodoned. I worry the horrible owners who left the poor cat may try that.
Good luck with it all though, I'm glad puss has you


----------

